# Finally joined



## sttu80 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes the allure of the window sticker was just too much for me 

The last enthusiasts club I was in was the Ford Escort 1300E owners club. Never really felt a part of it though, and swore I would not 'waste my money' again. But here we are, the TT really is quite addictive (as is the forum) and I think I will proudly display my window sticker, and feel that I.........'belong' ;D

FYI - Joined up on-line it was fast and easy , payed via Paypal, that was incradibly slow though :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome!

it's good timing too, I'm just about to send an update to the membership secretary for new members, so you'll be on that list!

I've got your details and the cash is in our Paypal account ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

my octavia is 60% TT can I join in


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Skoda_boy - anyone with an interest in the TT can join the club.

Clive


----------

